# Math help



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

snail said:


> BeHope, are you an INTJ or something?


Damn, you're pretty good.

Will say you got the first two correct.

you may or may not have gotten at least one of the others correct.

you're either 3 out of four or four out of four correct. I guess i said anyways.

But then again I did see someone say that it's not easy to type the mentally ill.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't tell if you're being serious or not, and I don't know you well enough to guess. I was really just stereotyping based on a single post and didn't expect a response. :tongue:


----------



## psyche's release (Oct 15, 2008)

snail said:


> BeHope, are you an INTJ or something?


intp, i bet.

cryptonia, sometimes it's helpful just to take the numbers and scribble them somewhere that's not a notebook. sometimes, it's helpful to say them out into (relatively) empty space. the problems are a beautiful thing - but, in the end, it's not what you know that's important - it's what you'e learned.

when i study for exams, for example, i do it with 6 colors of highlighter.the "boxes" created by the highlighter help me to remember pieces of information.

so maybe this is a kind of scratchpad.

maybe it helps you think.

<shrugs>


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

BeHope said:


> Damn, you're pretty good.
> 
> Will say you got the first two correct.
> 
> ...


Who diagnosed you schizophrenic?
why are you accepting clinical diagnosis as a paranoid?
What medication are you on?


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Who diagnosed you schizophrenic?
> why are you accepting clinical diagnosis as a paranoid?
> What medication are you on?


Nun Ya
Because I am.

also Nun Ya.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

The redundancy of such answers causes a very skeptical analysis of you.. I would be intrigued to see your report history. :dry:


----------



## Kingmannie (Nov 8, 2008)

cryptonia said:


> I'm not sure how much math you all know... but this homework is becoming a nightmare, so I thought I'd at least _ask_, as long as people are on, how you'd do this.
> 
> We're supposed to prove that every palindromic number (same value read forwards and backwards), in base 10, with an even number of digits is divisible by 11. Then we have to prove that every integer whose base k representation is palindromic with an even length is divisible by k + 1.
> 
> ...anyone good at math have any idea what to do about something like that? I don't know where to start... but we're in the chapter on modular arithmetic, if that helps.



Well, the decimal number system is the normal number system we use, 1 - 10.

The palindromic hierarchy goes through 1 - 10 and then 11, 22.. so on

Id just make sure and divide 11 into a few of them sequence numbers..,

As for the base k system, i havent heard of it, i know the hexadecimal number system features letters A to F

Good luck :happy:


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> The redundancy of such answers causes a very skeptical analysis of you.. I would be intrigued to see your report history. :dry:


shove off.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Bad faith lad. Using schizophrenia as a clause for exemption (especially as paranoid-delusional) is rather suspect. It would certainly call for further testing. MRI PET and CATs would help clarify the authenticity of the disorder. 

Hence why I asked those questions. Mere professional interest.


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Bad faith lad. Using schizophrenia as a clause for exemption (especially as paranoid-delusional) is rather suspect. It would certainly call for further testing. MRI PET and CATs would help clarify the authenticity of the disorder.
> 
> Hence why I asked those questions. Mere professional interest.


that's not a clause for exemption.

Psyches release nailed what I was tested as.

if that's your concern.

As far as a clause for exemption it's in the architecture of the forums programming. I just happened to be the one that used the clause.

now shove the fuck off.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Not the exemption I was referring to. Obviously not worth explanation either.

I had "shoved off" as you so eloquently put it. Stated that my questions were of mere professional interest. that was me leaving the matter closed.


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

great.

Now I have to play guessing games.
Vague attacks against exemptions not referenced. Good one.

Must be something I'm missing. For the life of me I don't know what.

I had no idea that someone continuing to talk about something is considered shoving to those from ireland. live and learn.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Do you wish to agitate the situation or accept the appeasment of leaving the subject closed? 
To be honest I had not realised the inpropriety of my questions. I had not mentioned what my intent was, I cannot recall it now either. 
I'm not interested in discussing matters with you at this time (a phrase you could have also used). 

In being civil, I am concluding this dispute.


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Do you wish to agitate the situation or accept the appeasment of leaving the subject closed?
> To be honest I had not realised the inpropriety of my questions. I had not mentioned what my intent was, I cannot recall it now either.
> I'm not interested in discussing matters with you at this time (a phrase you could have also used).
> 
> In being civil, I am concluding this dispute.


I could have used any number of phrases the first one I used was NUN ya.

pretty basic none of your business reply.

You continued after I had done so.

And your acusing me of agitating the subject?

you're still going on about it.

I suppose you feel some need to have the last word on something that you weren't wanted involved with anyway?

how convienent that you can't remember your intent.

I'm sure your patients really enjoy hearing that one from you.

I had a reason for asking but can't remember it now.


You gonna tell me how I could word everything else from now fucking on as well?


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I had never heard the expression "NUN ya" before, nor have I heard "shove off" used in that context.

I apologised for my intrusion, but attacking my professionalism is agitation. 
Having apologised for a minor mistake on an internet forum, my comments did not warrant an assault with such abusive language and direct personal insults. 

I don't care for the last word BeHope. Take it, so long as it is not abusive or personal, I will not reply to your comments again.


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> I had never heard the expression "NUN ya" before, nor have I heard "shove off" used in that context.
> 
> I apologised for my intrusion, but attacking my professionalism is agitation.
> Having apologised for a minor mistake on an internet forum, my comments did not warrant an assault with such abusive language and direct personal insults.
> ...


And of course accusing my honesty isn't agitation.

You're the one that brought up your professionalism.

you said you had professional interest. so yeah I commented on your professional interest. with professional interest in mind you asked a question that you forgot and my comment was directed at that fact.

You keep making allusions to ending this conflict and yet you still continue to point the finger at me.

you run across a phrase you don't know maybe it would be better to ask about it rather than letting it slide by.

I thought professionally you guys know that.

you don't want someone attack you on how you handle things professionally do not tell them that you are taking professional interest.


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

Did you ever figure out a proof for this?


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

I sure didn't... but they post solutions to our homework online after they're due. Unfortunately, it gets cut off midway through (photocopying the page) and I have no freaking idea what it means so I can't complete it. This is what it says, though...

The congruence class of 10^n modulo 11 is (-1)^n, since 10 =(is congruent to... I can't do the three lines) -1 mod 11 (equivalently, 10^n = 1 mod 11 if n is even and 10^n = 10 mod 11 if n is odd.) If n is a palindrome of even length (2k digits), then n = (summation from i = 0 to 2k - 1) of a(subscript)i = a(subscript)(2k - 1 - i). Therefore, 10^i + 10^(2k - 1 - i) is odd, the parity of i is opposite to the parity of 2k - 1 - i. Therefore, 10^i + 10^(2k - 1 - i) = 0 mod 11. Since a(subscript)i = a(subscript)(2k - 1 - i), we can group the terms in the sum in pairs to obtain [gets cut off here].


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure where they're going with that, but it's fun to imagine exactly what it is we obtain when we group the terms in the sum in pairs.


----------



## east (Apr 6, 2015)

*I woud start*

I would start by recognizing that 11 is itself a palindrome with 2 digits.

Also, there is a pattern to the solutions

for single digit palindromes 

101010
202020
303030 etc...

for multiple digit palindromes there is a slightly different but similar pattern

I forget how to build up a formula but I think you can base it on those two points


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Venn-diagram







-


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Venn-diagram ftw


----------

